# Epson Artisan 1430 - 2 flashing lights - HELP!



## aitchy (Aug 25, 2016)

So it is with extreme embarrassment I find myself, here, on these forums saying 'hey I was a moron, I bought a second hand printer from a guy who promised it was better than the invention of sliced bread'. Long story short I bought a package from this guy and completely devo the printer for a start....does not function 

I bought a package together, so did not check that everything was working fully and trusted when asked that it was good. Yes I know...idiot.

The ink and paper lights are flashing together, in orange, in glorious fashion....

Have looked at all of the posts, you tubed for quite some time. Honestly nothing much is clear. All I know is that right now I need to get this fixed. Please help. My husband will wear the most glorious I told you so smile and then some if I can't get this to work.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Probably need to reset the waste pad counter.


----------

